# Oven Mod



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

Not having cooked in the oven of my Outback yet, I heard that things like to "Burn" inside the oven. I read a mod, not sure where, about using a ceramic tile to help displace the cooking heat. Sort of like one of those papered chef thing-a-ma-bobs. Has anyone else done anything like this or do I just have to keep checking my grub while it cooks?

Thanks.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have gotten as far as putting the ceramic tiles in my trailer. I have not used them yet!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I finally got around to putting our old, rarely used pizza stone in the oven. I placed it under the bottom rack, over the burner area. I'd say I loved the way it worked but that would be stretching the truth a little, actually my wife loved it (she does the oven cooking, I do the grilling).

The result - No burnt bottoms on our Sunday morning cinnamon rolls. Used to be we had to watch very closely to avoid burning.

One of the simplest mods you can do, and very effective.

Pizza stones work great and others have said that ceramic tiles work good too.

Happy camping and cooking.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Another tip that worked for me was to use the light colored baking pans. Those dark non-stick pans seem to make the foods burn faster.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

I read about putting a ceramic tile in the oven on this forum so tried it a couple months ago. Bought a 99 cent one from Home Depot. Placed it in the oven before lighting it and as the oven was heating up, the tile cracked clean in half! I opened the oven, pushed the two halves back together and my DW made my DS a wonderful birthday cake while we were camping with a group up at Silent Valley Resort campground.


----------



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok... I guess what I am not getting is, Do you place the ceramic tile in the oven and cook on it, or is it there for some type of insulation only?

Thanks....


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

The tile/slate/stone (whatever you're using) is placed on the metal plate that sits above the burner element, but below the cooking rack. It's purpose is to distribute the heat more evenly, but you don't actually cook on it.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

I have used one for years now, and also got my parents using one, who are full timers. There is NO other way to bake, it does distibute the heat, and we haven't had anything burn since using it.


----------



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

You have to love your mother who has all the junk. I talked to her about Pampered Chef and how I would like to buy a pizza plate to put in my TT oven. I admitted that it would cost me a bundle because the DW would want a whole slew of stuff. She saved me some cash. She did not like that you can't use soap on them to clean them and gave me an old one she had, to enclued a 9x13 cooking tray. Sorry DW, Thanks Mom..... The pizza plate fit snugly into the oven and will make many a happy meal.... 
Thanks all....


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Just curious.....I went through a phase years ago of converting my cookware to iron - nostalgia I guess- then quickly realized that stuff is heavy and a pain!! Anyhoo......









I was wondering.....for the oven in the camper....do you think iron would work as well as ceramic tile as a heat conductor? I have a very cute, flat, 6"x9" "cornbread" iron that NEVER produces the cute little cornhusk cornbread it's supposed too that I think would fit beautifully in that space in the camper stove....does anyone think that would serve the same purpose?

Ya'll are gonna get so tired of me constantly asking questions.... shy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The corn bread iron should work also.

Part of what the stone or bread iron is holding the heat to prevent the oven from cycling as often. You want to have something that is big as in this case bigger is better. Just not so big that it covers the vents.

Also everyone should really pay attention to the thermal bulb that is located in the back of the oven by the vent. If this gets knocked out of place you will not have very accurate temperature control. So check it before you cook to make sure it is clipped to the back of the oven just under the vent.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll 3rd (or 4th?) the use of the ceramic pizza stone placed on the metal shelf above the burner. It really helps distribute the heat more evenly in the oven. I skipped the Pampered Chef version and went straight for the cheapo Target one. Worked great...

Chet.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think cast iron would work just the same. It will retain heat very well, and keep the baking pan from DIRECT heat from the burner.


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I think cast iron would work just the same. It will retain heat very well, and keep the baking pan from DIRECT heat from the burner.
> [snapback]21953[/snapback]​


I'll give it a shot and report back in when I know. THANK YOU EVERYONE!


----------

